
Deadly pathogens have escaped the lab over and over again (2019) - EndXA
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/3/20/18260669/deadly-pathogens-escape-lab-smallpox-bird-flu
======
hncensorsnonpc
W8 but FB "fact checker" who worked at the lab said it can't be because they
were cautious
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fPUfcoHW87I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fPUfcoHW87I)
and this is from 2019 so it can't possibly be the case for covid-19

